# Trainers in MO?



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am getting all my information now before I get my pup. Does anyone know any good trainers or training groups in Missouri? Please list them and if they have a website?


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone in Mo tried The Dogs Spot - Home Page it looks like a good place to me. I would like to get into agility with him at some point


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Where will you be located?


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Most likely Bluesprings or Independence.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You might check out this club. 
Class Schedule 

If you were ever to get interested in tracking, there are some super tracking instructors in that area also.


----------

